# Can't upload images



## smileyhead (Jul 30, 2017)

when I try to upload an image, nothing happens (I can still embed online images, though). I also am not allowed to select multiple images at once.


----------



## dimmidice (Jul 30, 2017)

Works for me, just tried dragging a pic to the text input for a post. after a few seconds the pic showed up under the box.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 30, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> Works for me, just tried dragging a pic to the text input for a post. after a few seconds the pic showed up under the box.


yes, Drag & Drop does seem to work, but the "Upload a File" button doesn't.


----------



## dimmidice (Jul 30, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> yes, Drag & Drop does seem to work, but the "Upload a File" button doesn't.


Upload a file button does work, but you need to give it a few seconds to load after selecting the file and pressing ok.

Also multiple files work in drag & drop so can use that if need be.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2017)

Tested it on my end (just selected random pictures for testing)
First test


I uploaded this as a stand along image
Second test
Uploaded these two via multi-select
 

Pictures were picked at random for the sake of testing and posted as proof that the image upload does work on my end


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 30, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> Upload a file button does work, but you need to give it a few seconds to load after selecting the file and pressing ok.
> 
> Also multiple files work in drag & drop so can use that if need be.


hmm... the dialogue doesn't close and the image doesn't appear, no matter how much I wait, but they do appear when I click on "More Options..."


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> hmm... the dialogue doesn't close and the image doesn't appear, no matter how much I wait, but they do appear when I click on "More Options..."


Images I posted were uploaded via the "quick reply" or not using the "More Options" as means of replying.
What browser are you using? Can you replicate these results on another browser?


----------



## dimmidice (Jul 30, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> hmm... the dialogue doesn't close and the image doesn't appear, no matter how much I wait, but they do appear when I click on "More Options..."


when you upload a file is there a load bar top right of the site? And does it go away at some point?


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 30, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Images I posted were uploaded via the "quick reply" or not using the "More Options" as means of replying.
> What browser are you using? Can you replicate these results on another browser?


Chrome Desktop 59.0.3071.115 x64
problem doesn't seem to be present on Chrome Beta Android 60.0.3112.78 x64


dimmidice said:


> when you upload a file is there a load bar top right of the site? And does it go away at some point?


it appears then vanishes instantly. normally, the dialogue would disappear at this point, but it doesn't.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

just updated to Chrome Desktop 60.0.3112.78 x64, but the problem is still present.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Chrome Desktop 59.0.3071.115 x64
> problem doesn't seem to be present on Chrome Beta Android 60.0.3112.78 x64
> 
> it appears then vanishes instantly. normally, the dialogue would disappear at this point, but it doesn't.


I am using Vivaldi 1.10.867.46 X64 (based on Chrome/59.0.3071.112) Testing on Chrome 59.0.3071.115 x64 as well
test file
 
Upload is working on my end


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 30, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I am using Vivaldi 1.10.867.46 X64 (based on Chrome/59.0.3071.112) Testing on Chrome 59.0.3071.115 x64 as well
> test file
> View attachment 94072
> Upload is working on my end


_is confused_


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> _is confused_


Does this happen on Firefox for you?
Actually does this continue to happen after you close to browser or reset your computer?


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 30, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Does this happen on Firefox for you?
> Actually does this continue to happen after you close to browser or reset your computer?


I don't have Firefox installed.
I'll try restarting my PC. I've already restarted the browser when I updated it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

nope, still buggy. :-/


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> I don't have Firefox installed.
> I'll try restarting my PC. I've already restarted the browser when I updated it.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


:/
I can't replicate these results. Maybe something is wrong with your cache?


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 30, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> :/
> I can't replicate these results. Maybe something is wrong with your cache?


cleared the cache, no change...


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 30, 2017)

It's working here on my end.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 30, 2017)

JellyPerson said:


> It's working here on my end.View attachment 94078


yes, we know it's a problem on my end by now...


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> yes, we know it's a problem on my end by now...


Try other sites with upload options to see if it's broken on those sites as well.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 30, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Try other sites with upload options to see if it's broken on those sites as well.


Facebook and Twitter work.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Facebook and Twitter work.


What about other forum sites?


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 30, 2017)

when I try to upload an image, nothing happens (I can still embed online images, though). I also am not allowed to select multiple images at once.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 30, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> What about other forum sites?


I'm not on any other forums.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> I'm not on any other forums.


You're killing me smalls. 
I know when we had an issue using the "More Options" with post with links, it was actually an issue that effected other sites as well.


----------



## Issac (Jul 30, 2017)

Works for me, Chrome Version 59.0.3071.115 64-bit, Windows 10.


----------



## Issac (Jul 30, 2017)

Just updated to Chrome Version 60.0.3112.78... still works. (And yeah, I know I'm double posting, but it's for the sake of testing).


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 2, 2017)

found the source of the problem. Chrome seems to be blocking Flash from running, even though Temp is on the whitelist, and I set it to not ask first.


----------

